# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Pistol Whip, Super Hot X Beat Saber, ca vous dit?

## Zapp le Grand

Alors, j'ai découvert ce jeu il y a quelques semaines au détour d'un teaser bien excitant et d'un concept qui ne l'est pas moins



Donc en gros, c'est un espèce de rail shooter avec des graphismes minimalistes, où les ennemis apparaissent au rythme des chansons.

Le jeu a été développé par un studio indépendant qui a deja fait quelques trucs sympatoches en VR, et les différentes preview laissent vraiment transparaitre un futur gros hit. Je ne pense pas qu'il explosera aussi fort que Beat Saber (beaucoup moins de hype à moins d'une semaine de sa sortie), mais je pense que ca va quand même un putain de jeu. Les devs ont déjà annoncé avoir réfléchi a du suivi musical, vu que le jeu de base aura seulement 10 chansons/niveaux, avec plusieurs niveaux de difficulté (deux flingues, visée semi automatique,...)

Perso, je trouve que faire des niveaux custom semble plus simple que sur un Beat Saber, mais ca reste à voir

En attendant, n'hésitez pas à le mettre en wish list :

*Steam*: http://bit.ly/pwvr-steam*Oculus Rift*: https://ocul.us/2mneZJh*Oculus Quest*: https://ocul.us/2kROxHk*Viveport*: http://bit.ly/pwvr-vivepor


Si vous voulez vous faire spoiler en regardant un mec mal jouer au jeu, ca se passe par là

https://uploadvr.com/pistol-whip-deadeye-mode/

(le jeu est censé être un jeu de rythme et le mec crache un demi chargeur par adversaire.....)

----------


## malmoutt3

J'attends de voir, une sorte de timecop/superhot musical, ça me paraît assez osé.
Les Dev ont quand même pondu Aperture Lab et les deux Starseed, c'est pas rien.

----------


## vectra

Ca se voit que les devs tirent à fond sur la ficelle de Beat Saber.
Pourquoi pas, si ça en fait un bon jeu? Perso, j'ai beau apprécier BS, c'est pas non plus ça qui va m'accrocher des heures en VR.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Je ne suis pas particulièrement convaincu à première vue. Les amateurs de FPS/shoot ont autre chose a se mettre sous la dent, et les amateurs de rythmes ont beat saber qui est quand même plus efficace et rythmé avec ses sabres lasers et ses cubes.

A mon avis, ça va rapidement faire flop  ::P:

----------


## vectra

Faut jamais dire jamais!
Beat Saber, sans l'avoir essayé, j'aurais jamais parié dessus...

----------


## Medjes

> Faut jamais dire jamais!
> Beat Saber, sans l'avoir essayé, j'aurais jamais parié dessus...


J'ai acheté l'oculus parce que je suis tombé sur des vidéos de BS sur youtube...

----------


## malmoutt3

Perso j'y ai jamais joué, comme quoi  ::P:

----------


## Medjes

> Perso j'y ai jamais joué, comme quoi


Alors franchement.... hésite pas. Prends.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oué enfin à condition d'aimer les jeux de rythme, perso j'ai jamais pu accrocher à un guitar hero ou autres trucs du genre...

----------


## vectra

C'est dûr de pas aimer Beat Saber, même en faisant exprès. Ca reste un énorme démonstrateur de la VR, ne serait-ce que pour faire comprendre qu'avec peu de moyens logiciels mais un game design VR, on change complètement la donne.

Je suis réfractaire au genre, mais une fois dedans, même si t'y passes pas toutes tes soirées, c'est plus que prenant. Le jeu ne truste pas le top du classement des canards par hasard.

----------


## Tankodesantniki

Chuis d'accord avec le tournevis: Beat Saber, même si t'aime pas les jeux de rythme, on te le mets entre les mains, tu peux passer un bon moment à découper les cubes, le feedback et le visuel sont satisfaisant, c'est extrêmement simple à prendre en main, et si tu mets du Mickaël Jackson, c'est dur de pas arracher au moins un sourire. ^^

----------


## Medjes

Des.


Sabres.



Lasers.



Des sabres lasers !

----------


## malmoutt3

Les gars on flood, on flood, c'est pas le thread pour.

Mais sinon Medjes t'as fait les dojos Vader I et II quand même non ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le Flood est autorisé, le jeu n'est pas encore sorti  ::):

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah je sais pas comment dire, j'ai testé plusieurs fois, mais bof....

Mais bon je vois comment ça peut plaire, je n'irai jamais le déconseiller, mais perso il me laisse froid.

----------


## nodulle

> Oué enfin à condition d'aimer les jeux de rythme, perso j'ai jamais pu accrocher à un guitar hero ou autres trucs du genre...


Ça dépends, perso j'avais jamais vraiment joué à des jeux de rythme car ça ne m'a jamais attiré ni accroché. J'ai acheter Beat Saber parce que unanimement plébiscité par les canards à sa sortie et pensant le refund au bout de 2 heures et je regrette pas une seconde. J'en suis maintenant à 91 heures d'après Steam.  :Cigare:  Parce que *putain la VR ça change tout !* Ça te fait jouer à d'autre genre de jeu que tu ne jouerais pas en tant normal !  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Pareil, jamais beaucoup joué aux jeux de rythme avant la VR, mais j'y joue beaucoup maintenant. En VR vu que les mouvements sont complexes, le timing est assez laxiste et moins robotique qu'avec des boutons, ça me plait mieux.

J'ai aussi wishlisté celui là des son annonce, on verra.
Sinon Audica (aussi avec des flingues) est très bien, mais trop statique et basé sur le timing à mon gout.

----------


## Erokh

Idem ici: imperméable aux jeux de rythme, beat sabre est un des meilleurs jeux pour moi en VR.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le jeu est dispo et c'est assez sportif quand même. Je suis déjà fatigué / en sueur après 3 parcours en normal. Je n'ai testé que les 2 premiers morceaux sur les 10 que propose le jeu.
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de l'auto aim ou alors je vise trop bien. En tout cas, étant fan de gunfight (John Wick, les vieux films Hong Kongois de John Woo / Chow Yun Fat), j'adhère. 

Petite déception que le jeu ne propose pas un rendu plus réaliste du moins proche d'un Payday 2 / John Wick Chronicles / Blood & Truth

----------


## Zapp le Grand

De ce que j'ai lu oui en normal, tu as de l'auto aim, c'est ensuite que tu peux le désactiver.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Le jeu est dispo et c'est assez sportif quand même. Je suis déjà fatigué / en sueur après 3 parcours en normal. Je n'ai testé que les 2 premiers morceaux sur les 10 que propose le jeu.
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de l'auto aim ou alors je vise trop bien. En tout cas, étant fan de gunfight (John Wick, les vieux films Hong Kongois de John Woo / Chow Yun Fat), j'adhère. 
> 
> Petite déception que le jeu ne propose pas un rendu plus réaliste du moins proche d'un Payday 2 / John Wick Chronicles / Blood & Truth


J'ai lu que l'option Deadeye est l'autoaim, je n'ai pas encore joué au jeu, donc je ne peux pas confirmer.
edit : en fait on dirait que c'est le contraire, c'est un option pour ne prendre en compte que les headshots.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon, pour ceux qui ont le jeu, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas énormément de chansons pour l'instant.
Le DLC de chansons à 10e est obligatoire où le jeu comprends déjà des chansons ?
Parce que 21 + 10e = 31e ça fait beaucoup pour un jeu qu'on parcoure en 50 min, même si c'est du scoring etc. etc.
Quand je disais que Vader immortal à 10e c'était le prix, là on est presque au prix d'Asgard.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le DLC c'est l'OST du jeu. Donc, pas utiles si tu veux augmenter le nombre de morceaux dans le jeu. Apparemment, les dévs ont prévu de sortir d'autres morceaux gratuitement et payant pour certains.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Bon, pour ceux qui ont le jeu, il semble qu'il n'y ait pas énormément de chansons pour l'instant.
> Le DLC de chansons à 10e est obligatoire où le jeu comprends déjà des chansons ?
> Parce que 21 + 10e = 31e ça fait beaucoup pour un jeu qu'on parcoure en 50 min, même si c'est du scoring etc. etc.
> Quand je disais que Vader immortal à 10e c'était le prix, là on est presque au prix d'Asgard.


Techniquement Beat Saber aussi tu peux "le parcourir" en 40min si tu te contentes de faire chaque chanson une seule fois hein  ::): 

En tout cas les review sont toutes très enthousiastes -modulo que les devs proposent un éditeur de niveau (peu probable à mon avis) et les futurs DLC gratuits payants...

----------


## 564.3

J'avais aussi lu qu'ils ne comptaient pas faire d'éditeur de niveau, parce que c'est assez complexe avec les décors etc.
À voir ce que vont faire les acharnés dans la communauté…

En tous cas je testerais ce jeu demain.

----------


## malmoutt3

Bon ben j'ai fais quelques morceaux.

Premières impressions et explications. Que ceux qui veulent se garder la primeur du jeu, passe mon commentaire.

Il y a 3 modes de difficulté, en hard, le jeu est particulièrement jouissif niveau réflexe, et prenant physiquement. Dur de finir un niveau qu'on ne connaît pas du premier coup. Mais sacrément jouissif, on se croirait dans un timecop II version Wickienne. Oui cool, mais malheureusement on s'aperçoit que le score reste assez bas. Car ce n'est pas un jeu de réflexe, mais de rythme. Il y a un aim assist, et le jeu ne récompense pas le fait de tuer rapidement un ennemi, mais plutôt la manière de le tuer. 

De ce que j'ai compris, il y a 3 types d'ennemis, chacun catégorisé suivant le nombre de balles qu'il faut pour les tuer, 1, 2 ou 4. Chacun rapportant un certains nombre de points maximum.
Le scoring étant basé sur le *rythme et la précision*.

Pour le rythme, il semble qu'on ait une fenêtre de 150 ms autour d'une note (75ms avant et 75ms après) pour effectuer un tir. Pour la précision, il semble que l'aim assist permette de tuer un ennemi, si on tire à coté, mais ne nous donne pas le nombre maximum de points.
En gros pour un ennemi qu'on peut tuer en 1 balle, on peut avoir maximum 100 points si on est dans le tempo + 100 points si on est le plus précis possible. Donc 200 points en tout. Les ennemis en 4 balles semblent additionner le scoring par balle et donc monter à 4 X 200pts = 800 points en tout.

A cela on rajoute le Pistol Whip, qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une frappe avec le pistolet. Cette manoeuvre qui demande d'attendre qu'un adversaire arrive à notre portée, et donc tire plusieurs fois vers nous, nous forçant à éviter ses tirs, permet de marquer le nombre maximum de points possibles. 200, 400 et 800 points suivant les ennemis donc, si on ne leur a pas déjà tiré dessus. Dans ce dernier cas, seul les points restant seront susceptibles d'être ajoutés.
De plus, il semble que l'accélération lors de la frappe compte dans le calcul des points. Un Pistol Whip lent, ne permettra donc pas de toucher le nombre de point maximum. 
Dernière chose, le Pistol Whip, ajoute un rechargement automatique de l'arme et de l'armure, et le nombre de PW effectué et enregistré dans le score, mais n'a semble il pas d'incidence sur celui-ci.

En résumé il y a un nombre de points maximum par ennemis, calculé en fonction du rythme et de la précision. Le Pistol Whip qui est une manoeuvre risquée, permet d'attendre quasi sûrement le nombre maximum de points en rechargeant l'arme et notre vie. Il n'y a donc pas de points bonus, que ce soit pour le nombre de balle utilisée sur un ennemi, ni de calcul de points pour nos réactions d'évitement (seul la tête est prise en compte). Et je ne sais pas si un malus est appliqué pour nos points de vie perdu.

En pratique, c'est un peu déstabilisant pour ceux qui ont l'habitude des jeux de tir à la mode arcade basé sur la survie, et dézinguent à tout va dés qu'un adversaire apparaît. Il faut essayer d'être dans le rythme, ce qui n'est pas forcément clair en jeu, tellement la musique manque de rythme parfois, et il faut essayer d'être précis, ce qui est encore une fois assez flou vu que l'aim assist rectifie nos tirs biaisant notre calibration inconsciente. De plus le fameux Pistol Whip se relève assez risqué et ne marque pas de point bonus.

Pour résumer, du peu que j'ai compris et pratiqué, c'est un bon défouloir, bien physique en mode hard, mais le scoring n'est pas très clair. Il va falloir perdre certaines habitudes et essayer de percevoir ce que le jeu nous demande.

A noter que toute les options de jeu sont à gauche lors de la sélections des niveaux. Il y a la valise qui permet de customiser l'arme, le 3eme son est assez trippant. Et derrière la valise les fameuses options de jeu. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de fouiller, mais la désactivation de l'auto-aim y est.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les dévs vont revoir le tutorial pour éclairer sur le système de scoring. D'ailleurs, les dévs disent de privilégier la survie puis ensuite le rythme.

Source: https://steamcommunity.com/app/10798...7348815970554/



> There's a very long GDC talk here about locomotion and beat recognition lol! Long story short, we hope to do a short guide for new players that highlights all the mechanisms we're actually using to show the beat to the player. Its EVERYWHERE when you know what to look for (HUD, Enviro, Props/Decorators, Blastwave, Floorcubes, Texture Impulse, Gun distortion, Enemy brightness/distortion, floor rings distortion and a few other things  )
> 
> The bottom line though; no matter what we do in the game to indicate rhythm, there is no "line-in-the-sand" here like other beat games and that requires some mental re-calibration. Survival/Lizard brain is real thing and most players don't clue into rhythm cues until they are past that "oh s*it I'm being shot at!" skill ceiling. Some people understand it instantly, some need time to level up to that. This is also why we don't even talk about rhythm in the tutorial (playtesters hated it and focused on things in the wrong order of importance). *Understand survival first, beat/rhythm second*  *Both accuracy (center mass) and rhythm (how close to respective beats) are scored and accounted for, so it really comes down to player style*.
> 
> It is also something we have plans to refine over time, so I'm sure this will be an ongoing conversation

----------


## malmoutt3

Putin j'en peux plus, franchement le jeu est exténuant.
J'ai essayé plusieurs manière de jouer, et celle à la John Wick, avec les deux mains sur le gun, très proche de l'épaule semble la meilleure pour être précis, par contre elle rend les mouvements moins libres. Le fait d'attendre le beat, ou de faire un pistol whip rend le jeu beaucoup plus hardu, mais une fois qu'on est dans le rythme c'est vraiment très sympa à jouer. 
Aprés dommage qu'on prenne un malus quand on veut jouer à deux pistolets, c'est assez cool comme manière de jouer mais -20%, c'est pas vraiment possible à rattraper.
Sur réplicant, j'ai essayé de performer et d'être précis, mais c'est assez chaud. En mode Hard j'ai réussi à faire 30eme mondial pas plus. J'ai pas encore tout compris.
Il semble que les dalles au sol s'allument en fonction du rythme, j'ai essayé de tirer lorsqu'on passe dessus mais les résultats ne sont pas vraiment probants. Si quelqu'un comprends de quoi il en retourne.
Mine de rien c'est un jeu qui doit briller sur le Quest, avec plusieurs jeux comme ça, il pourrait enfin avoir du contenu. Déjà qu'il se vend par pelletés.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

J'espère pour ma part vraiment un crossover entre lui et Beat Saber, ca serait mérité et ca l'aiderait également

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben testé et approuvé. Comme je le sentais, le principe du jeu marche complètement chez moi. Le mélange shoot rythme est tellement intelligent. Je men branle un peu du scoring, mais quand on esquive un tir d'un coup de nuque, et qu'on enchaîne trois mecs d'affilée au rythme du temp de la zik (qui manque un poil de variété pour le moment), c'est vraiment stylé. Mais alors vraiment vraiment stylé.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Bon ben testé et approuvé. Comme je le sentais, le principe du jeu marche complètement chez moi. Le mélange shoot rythme est tellement intelligent. Je men branle un peu du scoring, mais quand on esquive un tir d'un coup de nuque, et qu'on enchaîne trois mecs d'affilée au rythme du temp de la zik (qui manque un poil de variété pour le moment), c'est vraiment stylé. Mais alors vraiment vraiment stylé.


Ben le problème c est que si tu enleves le scoring, t as pas vraiment de raison de rejouer souvent.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Si, tenter de finir les niveaux avec style.  ::P:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Si, tenter de finir les niveaux avec style.


Oui voilà. Autant sur Beat Saber tas ce combo de vouloir taper le score, et frapper comme un âne pour te défouler.

Là, t'as vraiment un côté esthétique extrêmement prononcé. Tu retrouves vraiment ce côte Super Hot VR, où tu peux finir les niveaux assez bêtement ou essayer d'enchainer les actions class.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai passé les 6 premiers niveaux en normal, et c'est plutôt cool. Je vais essayer de me les faire perfect (au moins sans me prendre de coups) avant de passer en hard ou autre…

Par contre je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt de faire un pistol wip à part quand on est en galère. Sur les mecs en full armure il vaut mieux grinder des points au pistolet on dirait.
Ou alors il y a un bonus de score qui ne me saute pas aux yeux. Ils disent que ça remet l'armure à fond d'un coup, mais en général je m'en fous, et on prend des risques à s'approcher.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Bon j'ai passé les 6 premiers niveaux en normal, et c'est plutôt cool. Je vais essayer de me les faire perfect (au moins sans me prendre de coups) avant de passer en hard ou autre…
> 
> Par contre je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt de faire un pistol wip à part quand on est en galère. Sur les mecs en full armure il vaut mieux grinder des points au pistolet on dirait.
> Ou alors il y a un bonus de score qui ne me saute pas aux yeux. Ils disent que ça remet l'armure à fond d'un coup, mais en général je m'en fous, et on prend des risques à s'approcher.


Page précédente, t'as le basique du scoring expliqué. Au delà de recharger et de remplir l'armure, si le mouvement est assez rapide (car l'accélération rentre en jeu dans le pistol whip), tu marques le nombres maximum de points. Soit 400 ou 800 sur un mec avec armure ou casque. Et les pistol whip sont affichés dans le tableau récapitulatif. Pas connaissance d'un bonus quelconque par contre.

----------


## 564.3

> Page précédente, t'as le basique du scoring expliqué. Au delà de recharger et de remplir l'armure, si le mouvement est assez rapide (car l'accélération rentre en jeu dans le pistol whip), tu marques le nombres maximum de points. Soit 400 ou 800 sur un mec avec armure ou casque. Et les pistol whip sont affichés dans le tableau récapitulatif. Pas connaissance d'un bonus quelconque par contre.


Effectivement, j'avais zappé.
Faudrait que je reteste en faisant plus gaffe, mais je voyais s'afficher 200 et j'ai laissé tomber. Par contre j'avais tendance à commencer à tirer sur le gars pour l'attendrir et hésiter à le finir. C'est probablement selon le nombre de coups restants, sinon la stratégie optimale serait de les entamer jusqu'à 1 point et leur coller une mandale.
Enfin j'en suis pas à optimiser à quelques 10e de points près, donc le pistol whip ne me sert pas à grand chose pour l'instant… vaut mieux garder son combo que prendre le risque de se faire toucher.

----------


## 564.3

Marrant, y en a qui font pareil que moi, mais pas sur de l'intérêt d'entamer le bonhomme.
Belle maitrise du beat et quelques pas de dance dans cette vidéo, en passant. Dommage que l'avatar ait les bras un peu courts.

----------


## malmoutt3

> vaut mieux garder son combo que prendre le risque de se faire toucher.


C'est pas faux.

En tout cas, impressionnante la vidéo. En mode hard, je ne crois pas paraître aussi facile. J'ai tendance à beaucoup plus attendre pour être dans le beat, et à ne pas strafer autant.

Sinon, on est tous d'accord que ça montre quand même qu'il manque un bon rail shooter à la Timecop en VR ? J'en vois bien quelque uns, mais aucun du niveau de ce jeu.
Le même que pistol whip, avec une arme dans chaque main, tout un arsenal, des niveaux plus longs et divers et pourquoi pas du coop, ça serait génial. C'est fou d'ailleurs, qu'on se soit tapé tout une mode de wave shooter au début de la VR (dont celui de John Wick), et qu'on ait pas eu un jeu comme ça alors que ça rends le wave shooter absolument grisant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Première musique custom, mais pas vraiment non plus. Le gars a remplacé la musique d'un des 10 niveaux existant.

----------


## Erokh

> Marrant, y en a qui font pareil que moi, mais pas sur de l'intérêt d'entamer le bonhomme.
> Belle maitrise du beat et quelques pas de dance dans cette vidéo, en passant. Dommage que l'avatar ait les bras un peu courts.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z4GGc1zYXg


Vu comme ça, ça donne trop envie!!

----------


## Visslar

Je viens de me faire une petite session c'est vraiment pas mal.
Par contre j'ai parfois du mal à recharger, je descend ma main jusqu'à ma hanche mais le mouvement n'a pas l'air pris en compte. Ça arrive à d'autres ?

----------


## 564.3

Je me suis refait une session cet aprèm pour finir la série de niveaux en medium, et je suis tombé sur les scores de Zapp. Il n'est pas là pour rigoler on dirait !
Du coup je commence à me planquer en hard pour éviter la comparaison, et là dans le top 10 je vois omotea qui a fait la vidéo avec l'avatar de blonde.

D'ailleurs s'il y en a qui veulent m'ajouter pour comparer les scores, vous pouvez. C'est pas comme à Beat Saber, là je rame, faut du rythme et de la précision  ::ninja::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Je me suis refait une session cet aprèm pour finir la série de niveaux en medium, et je suis tombé sur les scores de Zapp. Il n'est pas là pour rigoler on dirait !
> Du coup je commence à me planquer en hard pour éviter la comparaison, et là dans le top 10 je vois omotea qui a fait la vidéo avec l'avatar de blonde.
> 
> D'ailleurs s'il y en a qui veulent m'ajouter pour comparer les scores, vous pouvez. C'est pas comme à Beat Saber, là je rame, faut du rythme et de la précision


hahaha oue en fait, j'ai commencé direct en medium pour le coup ^^

----------


## malmoutt3

Un truc que j avais pas capté, c est qu il faut viser le centre de masse, et pas la tête. Les scores proches de 200 deviennent du coup plus frequents.

----------


## ExPanda

C'est pas trop gerbant le décor qui défile en continu ?
J'ai du mal avec les jeux en déplacement libre, je suis curieux de tester ce jeu, mais j'ai peur que ça passe mal...

----------


## malmoutt3

Ce qui est fou avec la cinétose, c'est que je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que les déclencheurs soient vraiment communs entre les malades. 
J'ai beaucoup de mal avec certaines expériences, beaucoup moins avec d'autres, et encore ça dépend de mon état. Avec Pistol Whip, je n'ai absolument aucun problème.
En tout cas, des retours sur PW, il apparaît que la plupart des gens n'ont pas vraiment de cinétose, d'autres ressentent une petite gêne et enfin certains ont vraiment du mal. Mais j'ai l'impression que ça reste plus exceptionnel qu'autre chose.
A savoir, il n'y a pas de réglage confort à ce que j'ai vu. Et je te conseille de danser un peu au cas où, ça donne toujours une petite impression de marcher dans le niveau.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour ton retour. Faudrait que j'essaie quand même avant, j'ai vraiment du mal avec ça.  ::unsure::

----------


## Hideo

Tu peux te faire rembourser si pendant la premiere heure tu sens que ca passe pas.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et c'est un 8/10 pour Gamekult

----------


## ExPanda

> Tu peux te faire rembourser si pendant la premiere heure tu sens que ca passe pas.


Oui c'est ce que je pensais faire.
De toute façon je ne vais pas l'acheter tout de suite.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

pris et déjà accroc  ::P: 
Pas facile ceci dit pour le moment, faut bien connaitre le niveau en fait  ::): 
mais c'est grisant!

----------


## nodulle

Je l'ai acheté et testé cette aprem. J'ai fait toutes les chansons en facile et pour l'instant je ne sais trop quoi en penser. Connaître le bon timing pour shooter un mec n'est vraiment pas clair, il faut bien connaître la chansons pour savoir à quel moment tirer. Il faudrait peut-être une indication visuelle en plus parce qu'actuellement je shoot les mecs dès qu'ils apparient ou j'attend une note qui est déjà passée quand je tire... Bref je l'ai pas trouvé très satisfaisant, contrairement à Beat Saber et ce dès le premier titre joué.

J'ai testé une chanson (plusieurs fois) en normal, j'ai même pas réussis à la finir...  ::|:  Mais je vais persévérer, je vais surement y trouver mon compte en maîtrisant mieux les niveaux et en montant en difficulté.

Et puis je sais pas, j'ai pas trouvé les chansons extraordinaire, il n'y a rien de marquant en fait. Enfin bref, c'est mon ressenti à chaud, en verra après quelques séances si je change d'avis.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je pense qu'en Facile il est trop facile en effet, et tu ne ressens pas le rythme. Après oue c'est un rythm game, c'est normal qu'il faille connaitre les chansons pour scorer  ::): 

Pour l'OST, c'est un mini point faible, j'aime bien le style mais aucune chanson ne se démarque d'une autre. A voir comment la bibliothèque évolue.

----------


## 564.3

Perso j'attends de voir comment va évoluer l'EA, parce que pas mal de monde souhaite des indice plus évidents pour le rythme.

En attendant je me suis remis à Audica, qui était déjà bien avant mais la sortie en 1.0 a ajouté un bon coup de polish. J'ai fini la campagne en normal et je suis en train de me la faire en advanced. Il y a quelques modulateurs un peu chiants comme dans Beat Saber (bouger les à une distance min, tirer 20 cibles sans regarder), mais c'est parsemé sur quelques niveaux qu'on peut zapper.
Je crois que je vais lui faire un topic dédié parce qu'il le mérite au moins autant que Pistol Whip. Disons que le concept est moins risqué (un Osu avec des flingues), mais c'est super bien réalisé.

----------

